# Need latest decrypted version of iOS app



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

As title says, I'm looking for decrypted version of very latest iOS app release. Can someone generate that and send me a PM? Very much appreciate anyone who can help here. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, I did get a response from a kind soul today, so don't need this anymore.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Is it 3.5.1? If so, could you kindly send me a PM with the file? Thanks.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

3.5.1 is useless now, as you can't sign into the app. Something about the certiificates associated with it being expired.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I would think it's possible to take the new certificate and patch it into an old app version.

Anyone know of a reason this wouldn't work?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

telemark said:


> I would think it's possible to take the new certificate and patch it into an old app version.
> 
> Anyone know of a reason this wouldn't work?


 There's a new password that goes with certificate that would have to be replaced in old app too, which would make it very difficult.


----------

